# State Scraps EMS Program



## Carlos Danger (Jan 30, 2014)

NYS To Scrap Entire EMS Program



> Officials in the New York State Department of Health have confirmed plans that they are scrapping the entire State’s EMS curriculum, training and education and will rebuild it.
> 
> “It’s broken beyond repair” stated a senior NYS DOH representative. “Our EMS training is archaic, and providers across the state are still practicing like it is 1975″, he went on to state.
> 
> ...


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 30, 2014)

Whoa!


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 30, 2014)

Love this article. If only...


----------



## AceBlueChip (Jan 30, 2014)

Wait, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but this piece is satire right?


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 30, 2014)

well, it is from CalltheCops.net, which is the 27th most trusted source for public safety news...


----------



## WoodyPN (Jan 30, 2014)

DrParasite said:


> well, it is from CalltheCops.net, which is the 27th most trusted source for public safety news...



ABOUT CALL THE COPS
This site is a satire of the current state of Law Enforcement, Fire Fighting and Emergency Medical work. Stories posted here are not real and you should not assume them to have any basis in any real fact. More ...


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 30, 2014)

AceBlueChip said:


> Wait, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but this piece is satire right?



100% correct, 

The article may be correct too, I remember my EMT Basic instructor I swear they pulled him out of the closet and dusted him off just for us.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 30, 2014)

As I read this I was thinking "no way someone actually stepped up."
Then I saw the source. 100% make-believe.

There's another one on there about how POTUS referred to EMTs and Paramedics as "ambulance drivers" during the state of the union. Funny stuff.


----------



## triemal04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Everyone be honest...who here actually is the author behind that?

That site's great...especially when the "satire" pieces are actually accurate reflections of reality...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 31, 2014)

I wish it were me!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 1, 2014)

I've seen this site before but came across this actual piece on the FB page of a former co-worker of mine who lives in NYS.

Apparently he and several of his friends thought it was real....they were commenting back and forth about how they couldn't believe it and how awesome it was.....another guy tried to tell them it was fake and they verbally pummeled him for not "supporting needed change". It was funnier than the article itself.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Feb 2, 2014)

I love the bit about how "They wouldn't know an original idea if it bit them in the ***".  Brilliant.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 2, 2014)

Moved to EMS Humor.


----------

